# My C50 is here



## fabsroman

Weights:

Frame with barrel adjusters and cable guide: 1,205 grams
Fork uncut: 392 grams
Fork plug: 33 grams
Bottle bolts: 11 grams

Here are some pics. The last one is of her on the stand waiting to be built, chatting in Italian to her sister the Cristallo, both of whom are wondering if my legs deserve frames such as them. I'm going to try to prove I am worthy come this spring.


----------



## fick

Bella!


----------



## Mr. Finn

*The paint*

Love the paint scheme. That thing screams ITALIAN!!!


----------



## rossb

Once it is built, please provide a _very_ detailed comparison with the Cristallo.


----------



## corky

congratulations..... it surely was worth the stress!.

Pics are good too, looking forward to seeing her fully clothed!


----------



## Guest

Great looking frame, I love the color scheme.


----------



## fabsroman

I have everything but the bars, saddle, cages, seatpost shim, dog fang, and chainstay protector, but that stuff will be coming in the near future and I am hoping to have her built up before the New Year. You know what they say, "Best laid plans of mice and men."


----------



## Guest

Do you usually shim your seatpost? I recently shimmed my 31.6 to 27.2 and was thinking I might continue so that I didn't have bikes with a couple of different sizes.


----------



## fabsroman

In hindsight, I wish I had shimmed all of my seatposts. The seatpost in my Arte is shimmed from 31.6 down to 27.2 because Cinelli wasn't making the 31.6 Ram seatpost when I built that bike. That is the easiest seatpost out of all my bikes to adjust. The Cristallo is a 27.2 hole with a 27.2 Cinelli Ram and that is a bear to adjust. Same goes for the FG Lite. It has a 31.6 hole with a Campy Record 31.6 post and when I tried to adjust it before a ride a couple of months ago, I only got it to rotate in the hole and couldn't get it to go down at all and struggled to get it back to wear it was lined up straight. I was sweating on that one because I had driven close to an hour to meet some teammates to go riding.

All seatposts and frames should be set up to use shims because it just makes life so much easier. Especially with carbon posts on aluminum frames, and vice versa. If I ever get the 31.6 out of the FG Lite, I'll probably go with the next smallest size post and a shim. In fact, that will be my next winter project. I was looking for something to do after building the C50.


----------



## eff_dee

That scheme is just ridiculous :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Best looking scheme on the C50. Can't wait to see it when it's done and hear your impressions.

So was it worth the long wait?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fabsroman said:


> Weights:
> 
> Frame with barrel adjusters and cable guide: 1,205 grams
> Fork uncut: 392 grams
> Fork plug: 33 grams
> Bottle bolts: 11 grams
> 
> Here are some pics. The last one is of her on the stand waiting to be built, chatting in Italian to her sister the Cristallo, both of whom are wondering if my legs deserve frames such as them. I'm going to try to prove I am worthy come this spring.


Not usually a fan of CF, but that is one beautiful bike. Enjoy.


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks Bocephus. I thought about getting the paint scheme on a Dream HX from Maestro, but they aren't making them anymore. So, it ended up being the C50 instead. Plus, either which way you slice it, this will be my last frame for a while. Once I get to the 3 hour mark on my Cristallo or my Arte, it gets uncomfortable. Past the 4 hour mark really hurts. From what I've read, the C50 is the most comfortable frame out there. If I cannot ride on this thing all day long, I'll have to be looking at adjusting my position on the bike, which I really do not want to do.


----------



## fabsroman

It took 9 weeks to get here, and last night after I got it I thought everything in life was good, which meant something had to go wrong soon. It did. About 4 hours later, I ended up losing $250 worth of aquarium fish and as of right now I have no real idea why. Such is life. It could have been much worse.


----------



## KennyG

fabsroman, sweet bike! I am looking for an Exrteme C in that exact same color scheme. I currently ride a C-50 in NL04. The C-50 is a super bike. You will not be disappointed in any aspect of the bike or ride. Did you get it from Maestro UK? I have been thinking about ordering an EC from him in ST01, but keep hoping one shows up on ebay in my size!


----------



## colnago_ed

:thumbsup: congratulations buddy , now u beat me on the C50, this is the one i don't have :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## fabsroman

Kenny,

I got it from Bellatisport which is in Switzerland. Who has the better price at a particular time depends on the exchange rate when your card is charged. When I ordered from Bellati, he was beating Maestro by $200. By the time my frame was shipped and the world economy went to poo, Maestro was beating Bellati by $200+, but I still saved about $200 on the frame because the Swiss Franc dropped compared to the dollar over the 9 weeks I was waiting for the frame. I've e-mailed with Mike from Maestro, and find him to be a great guy too. I would order from Bellati or Maestro based upon whose price is the lowest because I think they both have great customer service.


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks Ed. Wish I were tied with you on the CF6 and the CF7, but I probably would never ride either of those bikes. As much as I have cried over the past 2 years every time I got a scratch in the Cristallo, my wife doesn't think I will ever ride the C50.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

It's awful, I don't think you should have to suffer it. I'll take it off your hands to save you any further pain. It's for your own good and the least I can do.....


----------



## fabsroman

Lucky for you, I don't like Colnagos anymore, so I'll just be sending you all 5 of mine. Just let me know what your address is. LOL Sad thing is that I love all of them, but can only ride one at a time.

Just won the saddle for the bike. A Prologo C. One 30 like Ed has on his CF6. Now, I can feel a little like Ed when I ride this C50. If I like the saddle, I am going to get it airbrushed. I'm going to buy one other carbon saddle so that I can ride on both of them before I decide which one to go with. Just a couple more parts and I'll be in business.


----------



## KeithNYC

Thats a stunner. What size is it? 53?


----------



## mriddle

*Congrats on that C-50*

After all those Colnagos you finally got the ultimate machine! Nice job on the color as well. The C-50 is a great bike to grow old with. I'm 44 and have had mine for 3 years, I absolutly love the ride-all day long. Winter has arrived here in Nebraska so I have stripped mine down and am ordering some 11 speed stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks.

Yep, it is a 53. My Cristallo and both of my Artes are 50 sloping which equates to a 54 traditional and I could probably use the 1/2" shorter top tube and the shorter headtube doesn't really make too much of a difference since the bars on the other bikes are in the middle of the steerers.


----------



## fabsroman

This one will get 10 speed for now until I can afford to order two or three 11 speed groupos at once. Might not happen for a little while, with the economic slow down and my 10 speed groupos practically being new. However, I'll be looking forward to the day I can put Super Record on this frame.


----------



## Mapei

One slick chick.


----------



## thedips

fabsroman said:


> Kenny,
> 
> I got it from Bellatisport which is in Switzerland. Who has the better price at a particular time depends on the exchange rate when your card is charged. When I ordered from Bellati, he was beating Maestro by $200. By the time my frame was shipped and the world economy went to poo, Maestro was beating Bellati by $200+, but I still saved about $200 on the frame because the Swiss Franc dropped compared to the dollar over the 9 weeks I was waiting for the frame. I've e-mailed with Mike from Maestro, and find him to be a great guy too. I would order from Bellati or Maestro based upon whose price is the lowest because I think they both have great customer service.




wow i cant believe i never seen maestros before..... very interesting to see some painjobs on some of those frames..... id be very interested in ordering from these guys in the future and their prices arent to shabby.. and on groupsets...

are those colors custom done by them on some of those frames or they done by nago?


----------



## eff_dee

What was the weight of the Star fork on your Cristallo vs. the 75 on your C50 ?


----------



## fabsroman

I believe Maestro/Mike gets his frames from a wholesaler that can put whatever paint scheme you want on the frame. Essentially, the wholesaler gets unfinished frames and paints them itself. So, you can get a bunch of different paint schemes. Bellati got Colnago to paint this frame for me in a 2008 scheme even though Colnago had already switched over to the 2009 schemes. He told me not to tell anybody, and that he was only doing it for me because I am a repeat customer. So, don't throw me under the bus if you ask for a prior year paint scheme from Bellati. I have no idea if he can get anything done except for the prior year's paint scheme.

Both of their prices are incredible compared to prices in the US. I just cannot understand the huge amount of mark up in the US, and have no idea how any of the Colnago sellers can stay in business in the US with competition from overseas.


----------



## fabsroman

499 grams for the Star fork uncut
395 grams for the 75 fork uncut

The frame and fork alone are going to save me 200 grams over the weight of the Cristallo. The saddle I ordered will save me another 90 grams. If I throw a set of Zero G brakes on the C50, I could get her below 14 pounds, but I think I am going to stick with the Record brakes I have and put the Zero G's on the FG Lite since I will actually be racing the FG Lite in road races.


----------



## varoadie

Super sweet Fabs, that's exactly your style and one of my favorite paint jobs. Makes your other one look a bit dull haha! Congrats. Karl


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks Karl. I noticed that the C50 makes the Cristallo look a little bland in the background, but bland isn't always bad. Then again, the Cristallo will still stick out around other bikes anyway.

If nobody else plans a ride for us next year, I'm going to try to put something together in September/October because I had a ton of fun those 2 days that we all road together.


----------



## MERAKMAN

I've a semi..wot a beauty (the frame not the...!)


----------



## il sogno

Beautiful. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## gun2head

About damned time...hehe. You've been lamenting over this for over a year. Glad to hear you pulled the trigger. Enjoy...You sir take the vote as the Ultimate 'Nag fan.


----------



## fabsroman

LOL. Nice to hear from you again. I think I take the runner up spot, with Colnago_Ed taking first place as the ultimate Colnago fan. While I have 5 of them, I think Ed has more quality than I do in his Extreme C, CF6, and soon to have CF7. I'm scared to even mention the CF7 to my wife. However, she has seen pics of it from Interbike on my desktop screensaver and commented about them. LOL


----------



## eff_dee

Have you fitted any of your spare wheels to get any ideas?


----------



## fabsroman

I've got a bunch of options since I have every set of Zipp wheels there are. I was thinking about putting the 2004 202's on it, but the rims have a reddish tint to them and I'm not really sure I would like that. I have a set of Eurus tubulars in silver that I could use, but I don't know if I'll like silver wheels on the bike. I'll probably go with the Eurus wheels for everyday riding since they are pretty bullet proof and comfortable. My other option is to build up another set of the old school Campy Record Strada rims I have sitting around in 32 hole, with a Campy Record front hub and a Powertap on the rear wheel. Until I can get the Powertap past my wife, it will probably be the Eurus, and after I can get the Powertap, it will probably be a set of Campy Record Strada that would be almost identical to the wheels on the Cristallo.

I haven't even installed the fork yet, so I haven't put any wheels on the frame yet to see what they would look like.


----------



## gun2head

I hear you there. I still hide my C50 in the garage...for the past two years!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## gibson00

congrats fabs, looks great!


----------



## jpap

Not normally a luster for CF but that is one frame I wouldn't mind swinging a leg over. Congratulations, very nice!!!


----------



## boneman

*Nice looking*

Pretty nice looking ride. Not my personal choice but it's very well done. You buy from Mike Perry? I actually bought my C40 from him when I lived in London. Drove down to Bognor Regis and spent about 3 hours talking. Pretty sure he buys them from the Belgium distributor for Colnago as he drives across the Channel and then brings them back. His two older sons used to race over there. I rode my C40 for 3 years and its been in storage ever since. Ha ha, should have sold it had I known I'd be offshore for so long. Let me know how it rides. I ride both a 51 (C40 and Tecnos) and 52 (Master Olympic) so close to your size.




fabsroman said:


> Weights:
> 
> Frame with barrel adjusters and cable guide: 1,205 grams
> Fork uncut: 392 grams
> Fork plug: 33 grams
> Bottle bolts: 11 grams
> 
> Here are some pics. The last one is of her on the stand waiting to be built, chatting in Italian to her sister the Cristallo, both of whom are wondering if my legs deserve frames such as them. I'm going to try to prove I am worthy come this spring.


----------



## Professor funk

Yeah, you were right, bro. It's just like mine, except for the green stripe - where mine has another red one.  

I saw an EP at an LBS (Hewitt's) a few days ago in the tri-colour scheme, like yours. The green is great. :thumbsup: 

I nearly got that colour myself, but the Italian supplier only had an EP with it, which was 1cm smaller than the C-50 I got. We should get together and ride them side-by-side. They're close relations. Love to see yours finished. I'm just short of stem, bars, wheels, and trim now... oh, and money, and some sunshine too.


----------



## fabsroman

If you are anywhere in the MD area, we could try to get together some time for a ride.

About the only thing I need right now is the Cinelli Ram bars, Cinelli Ram cages, and a seatpost shim. If I get around to it, I'll order everything next weekend. Luckily, I'm not out of money. The catch 22 for me is that I am extremely busy with work and I don't have the time to build up the bike, much less ride it. Oh yeah, then there is the weather problem, but I think I would brave the 30 degree weather to take this frame for a ride.

I think you might have told me already, but what are you building the frame up with, and what size is it. I would guess a 55, maybe a 54.


----------



## Ciaran

fabsroman said:


> Weights:
> 
> Frame with barrel adjusters and cable guide: 1,205 grams
> Fork uncut: 392 grams
> Fork plug: 33 grams
> Bottle bolts: 11 grams
> 
> Here are some pics. The last one is of her on the stand waiting to be built, chatting in Italian to her sister the Cristallo, both of whom are wondering if my legs deserve frames such as them. I'm going to try to prove I am worthy come this spring.


Hello fabsroman,
Ciaran from Ireland here.Heartiest congratulations on the arrival of the C50.I knew you were looking forward to it a for a long time as i saw it in previous posts you replied to on the Colnago forum.The colour you choose is one of the nicest i've ever seen in a Colnago colour.I remember the time i recieved my C50 from Mike Perry at Maestro,i was also like a child on Christmas morning.I would order from Belatti sport but i'm too loyal to Mike,who i think is the Maestro where Colnago's are concerned.

I look forward to hearing how you enjoy riding the C50 when you finally have it built up.They are really comfortable over a long distance.Please don't worry about having the legs to prove you are worthy for the C50.You bought it, it's your frame.Just enjoy every moment on it no matter how good or bad your form is...


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> If you are anywhere in the MD area, we could try to get together some time for a ride.
> 
> About the only thing I need right now is the Cinelli Ram bars, Cinelli Ram cages, and a seatpost shim. If I get around to it, I'll order everything next weekend. Luckily, I'm not out of money. The catch 22 for me is that I am extremely busy with work and I don't have the time to build up the bike, much less ride it. Oh yeah, then there is the weather problem, but I think I would brave the 30 degree weather to take this frame for a ride.
> 
> I think you might have told me already, but what are you building the frame up with, and what size is it. I would guess a 55, maybe a 54.


Hi, Fabs  

You're almost right, bro...

It's a 56.

Now, it's wearing full Sram Red (except for the controls, and cassette, as there's nothing as yet to hang them from, or fit them to) - 172.5, 53/39T, 11-23T. It has a black Cane Creek 110 headset, Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon Braided saddle, Time RSX Ulteam carbon pedals with hollow titanium axles, cool new Colnago carbon post - everything nice and colour coordinated. :thumbsup: . That's about it for now. FSA K-Wing carbon (ergo) bars are on order from the LBS. Stem, wheels, etc to follow.

I think I'll start a thread for it, so I'm not posting more pics of it in here, because this thread is about _your_ beautiful C-50, and not mine... unless... :idea: ...you want to do a combined thread: "The Colnago Cousins"? 

Did you get the rest of your bits ordered? :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

Hey Funk,

Feel free to post pics in here of your build. I just ordered the English BB cups, a 31.8mm Deda Dog Fang, and the seatpost shim for the bike. I had the 35.0mm Dog Fang, which was too big and the Italian threaded BB cups. I've got the Prologo C One 30 carbon fiber saddle on its way too, and will probably order the final parts, the Cinelli Ram Bars and Cinelli Ram cages on December 15 (i.e., when the credit card billing cycle starts over). I should have the bike built by Christmas with the exception of the bars and saddle that I want to have some airbrush work done on. I have no idea how long it is going to take the airbrush artist to get that stuff done for me.


----------



## MERAKMAN

fabsroman said:


> Hey Funk,
> 
> Feel free to post pics in here of your build. I just ordered the English BB cups, a 31.8mm Deda Dog Fang, and the seatpost shim for the bike. I had the 35.0mm Dog Fang, which was too big and the Italian threaded BB cups. I've got the Prologo C One 30 carbon fiber saddle on its way too, and will probably order the final parts, the Cinelli Ram Bars and Cinelli Ram cages on December 15 (i.e., when the credit card billing cycle starts over). I should have the bike built by Christmas with the exception of the bars and saddle that I want to have some airbrush work done on. I have no idea how long it is going to take the airbrush artist to get that stuff done for me.



Hey Fabs

Fantastic frame! Like a beautiful woman, she only needs a small amount of make up (paint) to make her shine!  

Does your C50 have an English BB thread, or Italian? I noticed you've just English BB cups, so yours must be English?!:idea: 

If so, do you know why Colnago has gone to English BB threads, as normally for Italian made frames they are (you've guessed it) Italian threads? I've heard rumours that the new EPS has an English BB shell and all the C50 range is going English later in the year. Strange. Are Colnago's being made in Italy now, or has it gone to Tiawan and to the Giant factory...?


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> Hey Funk,
> 
> Feel free to post pics in here of your build. I just ordered the English BB cups, a 31.8mm Deda Dog Fang, and the seatpost shim for the bike. I had the 35.0mm Dog Fang, which was too big and the Italian threaded BB cups. I've got the Prologo C One 30 carbon fiber saddle on its way too, and will probably order the final parts, the Cinelli Ram Bars and Cinelli Ram cages on December 15 (i.e., when the credit card billing cycle starts over). I should have the bike built by Christmas with the exception of the bars and saddle that I want to have some airbrush work done on. I have no idea how long it is going to take the airbrush artist to get that stuff done for me.


O.K. thanks. Fabs. :thumbsup: I'll just post a couple or three.

Is your frame a 2009 in 2008 colours, and they have gone over to English BBs? Mine has an Italian as is (or maybe "was"  ) usual. Can't wait to see your customised saddle. :idea: ...I think I'll have my legs airbrushed to make them appear more muscular.  

I've left the seat post about 4cm too high for the time being so as not to mark it where it'll be visible. It's very similar to the FSA K-Force in style. Comparing the price, it must be really expensive to make those Colnago decals, eh?  

Funk bike...


----------



## fabsroman

I think the C50 range has already gone English right now since my BB is English.

My guess is that the C50 frames are still being made in Italy, but the BB shells are being sourced from a single supplier and it is probably more cost effective to source a single BB thread than two. Plus, Colnago went to a semi-integrated headset on the EPS, so maybe they are starting to break from tradition. I can't say that I am a fan of integrated headsets, but it looks like most of the other manufacturers have gone that route. I'm just glad that all of my bikes, with the exception of my MTB and my Bianchi FG Lite, have separate headset cups (i.e., Chris King nothreadset and Campy Super Record).


----------



## MaestroXC

Italian is still an option on made-in-Italy Colnagos.

The reason they went away from Italian threading is because it was a poor design in the first place. The BB cups require Loctite on the drive-side to prevent it from unscrewing itself, and in the case of external bearing BBs, the wider Italian shell required that the bearings in such BBs get smaller than their BSA counterparts.


----------



## fabsroman

Wouldn't the BB cup tend to come off on the non-drive side since Italian BB's are screwed in the same way on both sides.

As far as the size of the bearings is concerned, I think it would be the other way around. My Italian cups cannot fit inside an English BB, but English cups will fall right into an Italian BB. To me, that would seem to mean that the Italian cups have a wider circumference and could have larger bearings in them. Am I thinking about this the wrong way?


----------



## Guest

fabsroman said:


> Wouldn't the BB cup tend to come off on the non-drive side since Italian BB's are screwed in the same way on both sides.
> 
> As far as the size of the bearings is concerned, I think it would be the other way around. My Italian cups cannot fit inside an English BB, but English cups will fall right into an Italian BB. To me, that would seem to mean that the Italian cups have a wider circumference and could have larger bearings in them. Am I thinking about this the wrong way?



But in the case of external BB's they have to use the same crank so the distance has to be the same. If the bearings were the same size the shaft would need to be longer.


----------



## fabsroman

With the Campy UT bearings they are obviously using the same bearings regardless of which BB cups we buy because there is no specification on the cranks regarding English or Italian BB's. I can take the cranks and bearings off of my Arte with an English BB and throw them right on my Cristallo with an Italian BB. So, the entire bearing issue is a non-issue. Something tells me that they can manipulate the depth and width of the bearing channels in the cups to make them exactly the same for Italian and English BB's.


----------



## Guest

I think in the UT design the wavy washer on the non-driveside takes that into account.

Not sure how it works on other brands though, my other thoughts were more speculation.


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> Wouldn't the BB cup tend to come off on the non-drive side since Italian BB's are screwed in the same way on both sides.
> 
> As far as the size of the bearings is concerned, I think it would be the other way around. My Italian cups cannot fit inside an English BB, but English cups will fall right into an Italian BB. To me, that would seem to mean that the Italian cups have a wider circumference and could have larger bearings in them. Am I thinking about this the wrong way?


t would seem like it would be the non-drive side at first glance, fabs. When you think about it though, it's not the shaft that is acting on the cups - it's the bearings, and these are rotating in the opposite direction, so it is the drive-side that tends to become loose. Proper torquing, and a bit of locking compound for good measure, will suffice to eliminate the potential problem.

As for the bearing size, I'm not sure they are larger, or indeed smaller (they could be - I don't know). Sure, the bearing-cup assemblies as a whole aren't as wide by about 1mm a side, and, conversely, the threads are bigger. The diameter of the threads isn't the same diameter as the bearing housings. I've not compared them, but the housings could be the same diameter on both, and they simply have different threads on the ends. It's also possible that the width of the bearing housings is the same, and the threaded flange is simply 1mm longer on each of the English cups to accommodate the different shell width. The shaft remains the same circumference though, and so I would have thought that the bearings had the same circumference in both types of assembly.

If they are roller bearings, I can see how the English type could have slightly (1mm) longer rollers, but it would be simpler for a manufacturer to be able to use the same bearings in each type. Maybe someone with access to both types has had them apart, been bothered to measure the bearings and compare them, and will kindly let us know the result. I, for one, am not really that bothered though. My crank rotates oh so very, very easily, smoothly, and quietly, and I'm very, very happy with it, oh yes.

Tell you what... English or Italian BB's, we still have lovely bikes, and I'm sure we're going to enjoy them to the full.  

My stem's on its way (FSA, OS-99 CSI), and the K-Wing Carbon bars arrived last week, so I'm just short of wheels now (donations gratefully received  ). Think I'll hang fire on these, though, or I might just be tempted to take it out on these cruddy winter roads, oh deary, deary me. Somebody stop me, now before it's too late.  

Have you had your saddle airbrushed yet, bro? Love to see it.


----------



## gibson00

Hey guys, when I had my EP, it was Italian threaded, and I too had issues with the drive side cup backing out. Blue locktite was the eventual answer..


----------



## royd

I am planning on ordering a C50 from Mike in the next few weeks, would like your feedback on this setup. I will be doing group rides of ~ 300 miles per week at BB pace.

Model: Colnago C50
Color: ST01 or ST02
Record 11v group set
Deda Newton bars
Deda zero 100 ssc stem
Flite gel form ti
Wheel set: Ambrosio excellence 32H black, record 09 black 32H, sapim ss black spokes
Tires: Conti gp 4000 
Tubes: Conti race

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## fabsroman

You are almost building the same bike as me, with some exceptions. I went with Campy 10 Record because my other 4 bikes have it. Then, I went with Cinelli Ram bars because my other 3 road bikes have them. For wheels, I have a set of Campy Eurus tubulars that I am going to use, and I just bought a set of 36 hole Mavic GEL 280's on ebay to build a set of Powertap wheels with. I'm debating whether to use Sapim CX-Ray's or DT Revolutions. The tires will be red Tufo S33's, or maybe something a little more fancy like S3's. The saddle is already on it, and that is a Prologo C One 30. I'll have to see how I like it. Cages will be Cinelli Rams since that is what I have on the rest of my Colnagos.


----------



## royd

Hi Fabsroman,
I see that you are in DC, I am in Gaithersburg and ride with the Bicycle Place group on Sundays. Do you ever ride with this group?
Hope to get the spec's on this bike nail down soon so as to order this bike after the new year. ST01 is my first choice, what do you think of the ST02 color?


----------



## fabsroman

I am actually in Germantown, so we are pretty close to one another. I thought I was going to be the only one with a C50 in STO1 in this area, but you are going to ruin that for me. Get the C50 in ST02. You know you like the white background. LOL

I've done the Bicycle Place ride a couple of times, but am not too big a fan of it because of the number of people on the ride and the incessant breaking of traffic laws. However, I love Mike who is the owner of the shop.

I race for Latitude/ABRT and ride with a couple of teammates every once in a while. I also met another guy through this board that does the Bicycle Place ride a lot, and he is out of Olney. I ride with him in the Triadelphia area a good amount of the time.

If we get some nice days in the next couple of weeks, let me know if you want to do some riding. I'm always looking for people to ride with.


----------



## Guest

royd said:


> I am planning on ordering a C50 from Mike in the next few weeks, would like your feedback on this setup. I will be doing group rides of ~ 300 miles per week at BB pace.
> 
> Model: Colnago C50
> Color: ST01 or ST02
> Record 11v group set
> Deda Newton bars
> Deda zero 100 ssc stem
> Flite gel form ti
> Wheel set: Ambrosio excellence 32H black, record 09 black 32H, sapim ss black spokes
> Tires: Conti gp 4000
> Tubes: Conti race
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


If that's your dream bike than I wouldn't want to be the one to tell you any different, if bang for your buck is at all a factor I would consider Chorus 11. The differences have always been small and this year they are even smaller. At the least I would suggest the Chorus cassette as you will get a lot more mileage out of it. Nice choice on the wheels and other bits, very Italian, might I suggest some Vittoria or Veloflex tires at least for special occasions to continue the theme.


----------



## royd

I work in Germantown so it is easy for me to get away for a quick ride in the evenings. Will keep in touch to schedule a ride together. Hope to pull the trigger on this new baby within the next month.


----------



## royd

kytyree,
Thanks for your feedback, I will look into the Chorus 11 vs the Record 11v. Value vs cost is definately high on list for this baby.


----------



## Professor funk

royd said:


> I am planning on ordering a C50 from Mike in the next few weeks, would like your feedback on this setup. I will be doing group rides of ~ 300 miles per week at BB pace.
> 
> Model: Colnago C50
> Color: ST01 or ST02
> Record 11v group set
> Deda Newton bars
> Deda zero 100 ssc stem
> Flite gel form ti
> Wheel set: Ambrosio excellence 32H black, record 09 black 32H, sapim ss black spokes
> Tires: Conti gp 4000
> Tubes: Conti race
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


My preference would be the ST01 because I love the way the colours go with the black, and the way the solid black fades into the bare carbon. Mine's a STRD, as you may have noticed. The red/black contrast is superb, and the green on fabsroman's is also a delight to behold.. It's _your_ bike, though, so go with whichever you'd like to look at most, because, believe me, you'll just stand, or sit there admiring it a lot of the time.  

As for the components, again, go with whatever you're happy with, and make it your own. From what you've listed, I think it will be like riding on the most comfortable, relaxing flying sofa, except... it will weigh much less, look much sleeker, and you'll love it to bits.

Practise perfecting your royal wave, so you can acknowledge all the admiring glances as you roll serenely along the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

Professor,

I'm trying to talk Roy out of the ST01 since he lives down the street from me and we will be doing some of the same rides together. I have only seen one ST01 on that ride, and that is an Extreme Power. I have yet to see another Colnago with the NS03 paint scheme that is on my Cristallo.

By the way Roy, I am really kidding. You should go for the paint scheme that you really like. Plus, it will be pretty cool if the two of us are out riding together and we both have Colnago C50's in the same paint scheme all decked out with Campy.


----------



## fabsroman

Chorus is the better value for sure, especially if you aren't going to be doing a lot of climbing/racing. However, for bike snobs like me, it has to be Record 10 or Super Record 11 or nothing at all. Granted, I do have a Veloce/Centaur mix on my bike at the in-laws in Florida, and that isn't bad either. Hate the frame, but the components work fine.


----------



## fabsroman

Roy,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*Looks great!*

Your new C50 frameset looks great! I know you have waited a long time to obtain this model. Not sure why it took you four previous Colnago attempts to arrive at the C50 but its good that you are there now... I like the minimal but effective color scheme with the carbon fiber showing. It will definitely be a classy looking bike when assembled. The photos capture the iridescent nature of the paint too. 

...and speaking of assembling??? maybe something 11 speed will jump on there. The new Campag levers are awesome and super comfortable. I've had my hands wrapped around these levers on a few builds using these and keep thinking about them for myself. (except that I have both my C50 and Extreme C outfitted in Record 10 and I should probably use them up first... note the "probably" part...) Actually one bike has already become what I call a 10 1/2 speed bike as it has the 11 speed Super Record crankset, SR front derailleur and SR brake calipers...

Wishing you a forza 2009 on that new smooth C50! :thumbsup:


----------



## gun2head

Yo Fabs,

We need post holiday pics of your build as Santa denied me anything Colnago and bike related. I musta been real bad...sniffle...


----------



## gibson00

royd said:


> I am planning on ordering a C50 from Mike in the next few weeks, would like your feedback on this setup. I will be doing group rides of ~ 300 miles per week at BB pace.
> 
> Model: Colnago C50
> Color: ST01 or ST02
> Record 11v group set
> Deda Newton bars
> Deda zero 100 ssc stem
> Flite gel form ti
> Wheel set: Ambrosio excellence 32H black, record 09 black 32H, sapim ss black spokes
> Tires: Conti gp 4000
> Tubes: Conti race
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


Should be an awesome bike. The only thing I would change is the wheels. Your choice is great as far as bang for the buck and durability, but handbuilts are kind of boring to look at, and technically are a bit slower than a lot of the more aero pre-built choices. Not saying you should always ride a zipp 404, etc., but how about something like a Shamal ultra it ti color, or black fulcrum one's or zero's? Also, have you considered tubulars?
Or you could get a set of Easton EC90 SLX carbon shallow wheels (tubular), no weight limit and very light, yet still look a lot like a traditional wheel. I have a set on the way, can't wait to try them.

Oh, and I actually think the ST02 is really hot looking! So given that, and given Fabs has the ST01, I think the ST02 is the perfect choice for you.


----------



## fabsroman

I haven't done much regarding the build except installing the Record seatpost, Prologo C One.30 seat, and Chris King headset cups. I ordered the Cinelli Ram bars and am going to send them to an airbrush artist to get some work done on them, so the build will not be completed until I get them back. Plus, I still need to get some Enduro ceramic bearings for the crankset.


----------



## royd

*Wheel set*

gibson,
I am going to look at the Easton wheelset. I was in my local bike shop and saw these wheels and they looked very nice. I will do some research on these wheels.

Thanks for your input.

Roy


----------



## gun2head

C50 build update? Ride opinion?


----------



## fabsroman

I'm still waiting on hubs and skewers, and once I get them from the Italian retailer I'll order the bars and stem. This has been one of the most miserable builds I have done in terms of getting stuff from vendors. I am hoping to have it done by the end of the month, but who knows.


----------



## gun2head

What on earth have you ordered that takes this long?! Did they have to go mine the Dolomites or did you order some exotic new school stuff?


----------



## fabsroman

gun2head said:


> What on earth have you ordered that takes this long?! Did they have to go mine the Dolomites or did you order some exotic new school stuff?


Remember how I said I wanted to get the bars and saddle air brushed to match the frame? Well, tax season got here so I was busy with work, but managed to drop the parts off with the guy in early March. I got them back in early April and they were crap. We got into an argument over his work, which he thought was great, and he refused to refund my $240 or repaint the bars. So, now I have to sue him for it and I have the Cinelli Ram bars and Prologo C one 30 saddle sitting in my office so that I can draft the lawsuit. I'll probably do that tomorrow.

Then, I ordered some 3T bars and stem. I thought they were made in Italy. Took about 10 days to get them and the packaging said Made in China and Made in Taiwan. Back to the drawing board for some Italian parts. See my other thread about 3T made in Asia, wherein I am called a racist.

Finally settled on some WR Compositi hubs, skewers, bars, and stem, but trying to find a retailer for that stuff is pretty tough. According to the website the stuff is hand made in Italy, and according to others it is pretty much only available in Italy. I sent an e-mail to my cousin in Italy to see if he could get them, but the e-mail address was incorrect (i.e., he has changed jobs). I found an online retailer for them in Italy and ordered them last weekend. My credit card still hasn't been charged and my order on their website is still marked as pending. I had sent them an e-mail before ordering, and they never responded to it. Hence, I only ordered the hubs and skewers just in case this turns out to be a nightmare. The only other online retailer I could find was in Japan and they were insanely expensive.

Don't even get me started on the wheels saga with trying to find somebody that sells Gipiemme or Miele stuff in the US.

Then there is the fact that not a single "Italian" manufacturer wrote me back about whether their parts are actually made in Italy (e.g., Modolo, ITM, Deda). I was going to go with a Deda bar and stem, but nobody, not even retailers, could assure me that they are made in Italy or that the packaging says Made in Italy on it.


----------



## C50minus10

fabsroman said:


> Remember how I said I wanted to get the bars and saddle air brushed to match the frame? Well, tax season got here so I was busy with work, but managed to drop the parts off with the guy in early March. I got them back in early April and they were crap. We got into an argument over his work, which he thought was great, and he refused to refund my $240 or repaint the bars. So, now I have to sue him for it and I have the Cinelli Ram bars and Prologo C one 30 saddle sitting in my office so that I can draft the lawsuit. I'll probably do that tomorrow.
> 
> Then, I ordered some 3T bars and stem. I thought they were made in Italy. Took about 10 days to get them and the packaging said Made in China and Made in Taiwan. Back to the drawing board for some Italian parts. See my other thread about 3T made in Asia, wherein I am called a racist.
> 
> Finally settled on some WR Compositi hubs, skewers, bars, and stem, but trying to find a retailer for that stuff is pretty tough. According to the website the stuff is hand made in Italy, and according to others it is pretty much only available in Italy. I sent an e-mail to my cousin in Italy to see if he could get them, but the e-mail address was incorrect (i.e., he has changed jobs). I found an online retailer for them in Italy and ordered them last weekend. My credit card still hasn't been charged and my order on their website is still marked as pending. I had sent them an e-mail before ordering, and they never responded to it. Hence, I only ordered the hubs and skewers just in case this turns out to be a nightmare. The only other online retailer I could find was in Japan and they were insanely expensive.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the wheels saga with trying to find somebody that sells Gipiemme or Miele stuff in the US.
> 
> Then there is the fact that not a single "Italian" manufacturer wrote me back about whether their parts are actually made in Italy (e.g., Modolo, ITM, Deda). I was going to go with a Deda bar and stem, but nobody, not even retailers, could assure me that they are made in Italy or that the packaging says Made in Italy on it.



Hey Fabs how about ITM? I've got K sword stem and bars. Could be the same as Deda but I checked the packaging it says Made in Italy. I've got a 120 stem I never used if you'd like to check it out I'm in Olney.

BT


----------



## fabsroman

C50minus10 said:


> Hey Fabs how about ITM? I've got K sword stem and bars. Could be the same as Deda but I checked the packaging it says Made in Italy. I've got a 120 stem I never used if you'd like to check it out I'm in Olney.
> 
> BT


Thanks for the offer. It appears that ITM is in the process of being liquidated, and their 2009 website says "Designed in Italy" on it and it doesn't show any products whatsoever. I think I am going to pass on ITM. However, it sucks that they are going under.

http://www.bike-eu.com/news/2881/itm-in-liquidation.html


----------



## gun2head

Damn you racist...HAHAHA!!! lol... Yeah, I like solely ital products too...


----------



## fabsroman

gun2head said:


> Damn you racist...HAHAHA!!! lol... Yeah, I like solely ital products too...


LOL I'm about to buy some WR Compositi bars from a guy and settle for the 3t ARX stem until I can finally get these guys in Italy to send me the components I ordered on April 24th. This is utterly insane. My parents and one of my sisters are going to Italy to visit in September. It might be easier to give them a shopping list and have them pick everything up for me. Customer service definitely isn't in this place's vocabulary.


----------



## enzo269

Beautiful wow!


----------



## raspaaa

Fabs, got a couple of questions for you. First of, great looking C-50. 

-Is that an Extreme-C you got under the C-50 frame in the first photo you posted? How do you like that Extreme-C? Differences with the C-50? 

-No one "has to" put all Campy on Colnagos...but we have preferences...what do yall think about SRAM Red on a Colnago? Would that be criticized? I mean I already know Dura-Ace isn't going to fit Colnagos, but SRAM is different...Kind of. 

Got a pic of the complete c-50? Would be nice. =)


----------



## fabsroman

raspaaa said:


> Fabs, got a couple of questions for you. First of, great looking C-50.
> 
> -Is that an Extreme-C you got under the C-50 frame in the first photo you posted? How do you like that Extreme-C? Differences with the C-50?
> 
> -No one "has to" put all Campy on Colnagos...but we have preferences...what do yall think about SRAM Red on a Colnago? Would that be criticized? I mean I already know Dura-Ace isn't going to fit Colnagos, but SRAM is different...Kind of.
> 
> Got a pic of the complete c-50? Would be nice. =)


I agree that it would be nice if I had a pic of the complete C50. In fact, it would be nice if the C50 was completed. I ordered some WR Compositi bars, stem, and skewer and some red 255 gram Montalbetti Focus tubular rims from bikeonline.it on April 24th and I am still waiting for them. I have been so tempted to just slap on some Cinelli Ram bars and a Cinelli Neo Carbo stem, and use my Campy Eurus tubulars on the bike, but every time I get ready to cancel my order with bikeonline.it I receive an e-mail from them that makes me think I will be getting the stuff some time soon. The Campy Record groupo is pretty much on the bike and I swapped out the crank bearings for ceramic bearings. Once I get the above parts, I'll have the bike built in a day with a Powertap powermeter rear hub.

The other Colnago in the pic is a Cristallo, but I can't give you a ride report since I have not yet ridden the C50. The Cristallo is about the same ride as my Colnago Arte. They are both really harsh with Zipp rims, but on the 36 hole Record Stradas I built up I can ride them for about 3 hours before I start to feel anything. Both the Cristallo and Arte are pretty stiff frames, but I have never really noticed any flex in any of my frames.

Once I get the C50 built, I'll post pics of all my bikes and give everybody a ride report. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will have it done by the end of June.


----------



## scottkaye1

I am from San Diego andI bought a 2008 C-50 in ST02 56 traditional,but did not realize how beautiful the ST01 was until I saw Fabsroman's ST01. Now I want to sell my frame-set so I can get the ST01. How should I sellit and at what price? It's immaculate with only 300 miles on it
Scott


----------



## fabsroman

scottkaye1 said:


> I am from San Diego andI bought a 2008 C-50 in ST02 56 traditional,but did not realize how beautiful the ST01 was until I saw Fabsroman's ST01. Now I want to sell my frame-set so I can get the ST01. How should I sellit and at what price? It's immaculate with only 300 miles on it
> Scott


Keep the C50 in ST02. The first issue you would have is trying to find a C50 at this point in ST01, unless you have already done so. The ST01 & ST02 paint schemes are 2008 schemes and the 2010 schemes just came out. Maestro in England might be able to do the ST01 for you, which would probably be the route I would go if I wanted an older paint scheme.

As far as what your frame is worth, I have been seeing brand new C50's, Extreme Power, and Extreme Cs listed on ebay for $3,100. Obviously, yours would bring less than that since it isn't brand new. I think $2,500 would be a great price for you if you can get it, but in this economy you might be looking at something closer to $2,000. Unless the difference in paint schemes is worth that kind of money to you, just keep the ST02.

Now, places to sell the frame are either e-bay or in the classified section on this website. Other chat boards probably have classified sections too, but I am not familiar with them.

By the way, my frame really isn't that stunning. It is all the camera, the granite, the wood, and the lighting. LOL


----------



## alex0220

C-50, EP and EC will no longer be made by Colnago next year.... Very sad news!!!!!!! 
If you go to Colnago's new web site, only EPS is listed for next year (besides the Taiwan carbon frames, that got a remodeled CLX and the new ACE, together with the EX-1)......
VERY VERY SAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Italian now, only the EPS and the MasterLight!!!!!!!


----------



## fabsroman

alex0220 said:


> C-50, EP and EC will no longer be made by Colnago next year.... Very sad news!!!!!!!
> If you go to Colnago's new web site, only EPS is listed for next year (besides the Taiwan carbon frames, that got a remodeled CLX and the new ACE, together with the EX-1)......
> VERY VERY SAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Italian now, only the EPS and the MasterLight!!!!!!!


For 2010, Colnago is still offering the C50. It is in the paper catalog and it will be painted in the old LX schemes. I have seen pics of it in the LX paint scheme along with the 2010 EPS in its new 2010 paint schemes.

I will agree though that it will be a shame when Colnago frames are no longer made in Italy. I'm glad I have the Cristallo and C50 that were made in Italy, and if they still offer an EPS or some better frame made in Italy in a couple years, I'll probably buy that too. Might buy the Master in Sarroni in 2010, but who knows.


----------



## rodist

Great looking Paint job. I wish you the best of luck with it. This weekend I putting 160 miles on my C-50 through the farm lands in northern Illinois and I keep thinking to myself how much I loved the ride and feel my C-50 and the sport in general. It's going to be four years old on August 27. I was an inch away from buying a Trek Madone, came on this forum and you freaks were so passionate and loyal to the nag brand I did some homework and bought one 5 days later. WTF was I thinking. I thank all of you again who had no attitude when I was asking a million questions about the brand.


----------



## KennyG

fabsroman said:


> I'm still waiting on hubs and skewers, and once I get them from the Italian retailer I'll order the bars and stem. This has been one of the most miserable builds I have done in terms of getting stuff from vendors. I am hoping to have it done by the end of the month, but who knows.



By the time you get your C50 completed, you may need to post it to the retro/classic thread in addition to the Colnago thread.


----------



## fabsroman

KennyG said:


> By the time you get your C50 completed, you may need to post it to the retro/classic thread in addition to the Colnago thread.


LOL

I ended up going a different route than what you quoted. The Italian parts just took forever and the Italian retailer was extremely slow with feedback. I waited almost 3 months and then I stopped waiting and ordered a Cinelli Ram bar and Cinelli Neo CK stem. I have everything for the build except for the Negative GSL brakes that I paid for 3 weeks ago. It really does irritate me when people/companies charge me for something they have yet to deliver. Once I get those brakes, I can put the bike on the road with some Eurus wheels while I wait to build up the Mavic GEL 280's with a Tune front and Powertap rear.

I'm going to pop a bottle of champagne once this build is done.


----------



## Professor funk

raspaaa said:


> Fabs, got a couple of questions for you. First of, great looking C-50.
> 
> -Is that an Extreme-C you got under the C-50 frame in the first photo you posted? How do you like that Extreme-C? Differences with the C-50?
> 
> -No one "has to" put all Campy on Colnagos...but we have preferences...what do yall think about SRAM Red on a Colnago? Would that be criticized? I mean I already know Dura-Ace isn't going to fit Colnagos, but SRAM is different...Kind of.
> 
> Got a pic of the complete c-50? Would be nice. =)


Sram Red on a C-50? Yeah, it might get some criticism, but so what? I wouldn't care less who may criticize, or what their arguments may be. You put whatever you're happy with on it, because it's yours and you're building it for yourself. Here's mine, and all the comments I've had have been complimentary.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1951734&postcount=2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1954503&postcount=5

I would love to build another (SR01 or STRD) with Super Record 11, and I would still love my current C-50 just the same. Just as I admire Fabs' determination to complete his C-50 to the style and specifications he's set for himself. He has a vision - maybe even a dream, and he's persuing it. It'll be superb.


----------



## fabsroman

*It is finally finished.*

I've finally got it all together. I'm still going to build up some 28 hole Mavic GEL 280's with a Tune Mig 70 front hub and a Powertap SL+ rear hub and black Sapim CX Ray spokes, but that will probably wait for a month or two right now because I have no time.


----------



## chuckice

Nice! Is that the ram stem & bars btw? I just ordered those but the stem looks different...how do you like the bars?


----------



## fabsroman

chuckice said:


> Nice! Is that the ram stem & bars btw? I just ordered those but the stem looks different...how do you like the bars?


It is the Ram bars, but not the Ram stem. The stem is the Cinelli Neo Carbon stem. I've only ridden the bike once, and for only a couple miles to dial it in, so I don't have much to say about it yet. However, I have been using the one piece Ram bars/stem for 3 years now on 3 different bikes and I really like it. I went this route on the C50 just in case I wanted to use a 12 cm stem instead of the 11cm since the top tube is 1/2 cm shorter than the 50 sloping frames I have been riding. Also, it saves something like 70 grams using the individual stem and bars versus the one piece.

By the way, the C50 with the 303's on it comes in at 14.4 pounds, and with the 202's it comes in at 14.3. My Bianchi FG Lite is still a little lighter than the C50, and the FG Lite doesn't have the Ciamilo Negative G-SL brakes that are 70 grams lighter than the Record brakes or the carbon fiber Prologo saddle that is 60 grams lighter than the Fizik saddle I have on the Bianchi. I'm pretty sure I could get the Bianchi into the 13's, but I'm not that much of a weight weenie. LOL


----------



## royd

Great looking bike. I got my C-50 bulit up about a month ago and I am just loving it. Will post a few pictures when I get home.
Happy riding


----------



## icsloppl

fabsroman said:


> By the way, the C50 with the 303's on it comes in at 14.4 pounds, and with the 202's it comes in at 14.3. My Bianchi FG Lite is still a little lighter than the C50, and the FG Lite doesn't have the Ciamilo Negative G-SL brakes that are 70 grams lighter than the Record brakes or the carbon fiber Prologo saddle that is 60 grams lighter than the Fizik saddle I have on the Bianchi. I'm pretty sure I could get the Bianchi into the 13's, but I'm not that much of a weight weenie. LOL


:23:


----------



## fabsroman

royd said:


> Great looking bike. I got my C-50 bulit up about a month ago and I am just loving it. Will post a few pictures when I get home.
> Happy riding


Hey Roy, we should get together and do some riding. I'm about slow as dirt right now, so I need as many people as possible to draft off of. Went for a 42 mile ride with a friend of mine on Sunday and spent 75% of the ride drafting off of him. 

Turns out that one of my teammates bought an EP in ST01. He is in the process of building his up. It will be cool to ride with others that have Colnagos in ST01. Here I thought I would be the only one in the area with a Colnago in ST01. LOL


----------



## rodist

Great looking set up. The nags may not look great online but once you see the paint jobs live, they are unbelievable. Just put some 404's on my C-50 because we have no mountains in NW Illinois and compared to SSL 2's the ride is fast and smooth. Is there any difference bettween the 2005 and 2009 C-50 hm frames?


----------



## fabsroman

rodist said:


> Great looking set up. The nags may not look great online but once you see the paint jobs live, they are unbelievable. Just put some 404's on my C-50 because we have no mountains in NW Illinois and compared to SSL 2's the ride is fast and smooth. Is there any difference bettween the 2005 and 2009 C-50 hm frames?


I know that the weight between C50's decreased at some point, but I don't know exactly where the cutoff is. My frame weighed 1,206 grams.

The 404's are on my Arte for the crits and the flat races. The 303's will go on my Bianchi FG Lite once I get the Mavic GEL 280's built for the C50. For the really big climbs, I'll use the 202's on the Bianchi. I've also got a set of 808's where I use the front on the TT bike and the rear is waiting for a Powertap hub. I might try the rear on the Arte for some flat crits next year since I've seen others use them, front included. I doubt I'll try the 808 front on the Arte because that is just too much risk riding in a tight group.


----------



## rodist

The weight changed happened bettween 2004 and 2005. They changed the carbon slightly (HM) and shortened the lugs where they attached to the tubes because of the stronger carbon. How old are you fabs?


----------



## fabsroman

rodist said:


> The weight changed happened bettween 2004 and 2005. They changed the carbon slightly (HM) and shortened the lugs where they attached to the tubes because of the stronger carbon. How old are you fabs?


I turn 38 this month. I'm sitting here wondering where that question came from.


----------



## Jbartmc

Your bike looks pretty sweet. I still cannot imagine waiting so long before riding it as you did. I absolutely love my C-50. It is in the AMSB color for 2009. In person, the paint is stunning, which goes to show that despite the luke-warm reception to this year's and next year's paint designs, Colnago designs are always best when viewed in person. After receiving my C-50, I can appreciate how a little yellow/gold paint will catch sunlight and really look great. I am sure that is how the green and red explode in natural light on your C-50. Congratulations, enjoy it.


----------



## boneman

*The Odyssey is over*

fabs- This has been one long playing record. Bike looks great and I'm sure it rides a nicely as it looks.

Who's building your wheels, the GEL 28's? Curious to see how durable the rear wheel turns out to be and whether the rim was built to handle the amount of a dish that 10/11spd hubs create.

Race season still going on or winding down and you gonna race the C50?


----------



## scottkaye1

*Your C50*

Congratulations--That bike looks fantastic. I know how great it rides. Thanks for sharing the photos. I was waiting. How do you compare the C50's ride with the Cristallo? My C50 is on order with Mike. I don't know the time frame, but based on everything I have read, I intuitively get that I should not put any heat on, but just be patient and wait. These pics are proof that the wait is well worth it.

Scott


----------



## fabsroman

boneman said:


> fabs- This has been one long playing record. Bike looks great and I'm sure it rides a nicely as it looks.
> 
> Who's building your wheels, the GEL 28's? Curious to see how durable the rear wheel turns out to be and whether the rim was built to handle the amount of a dish that 10/11spd hubs create.
> 
> Race season still going on or winding down and you gonna race the C50?


Thank God the odyssey is over. It was driving me crazy to see that thing on the stand every time I was in the garage.

I've built all my wheels and will end up building up the GEL 280's. I bult the 303's in the pic on Tune hubs and they have been just fine for racing. I use some old school 1985ish Campy Record Strada rims on my Cristallo laced 3x and it hasn't been a problem at all. They probably have close to 8,000 miles on them and they are still straight and true and I have never had to touch them. Hot one heck of a series of potholes on Sunday while drafting my buddy and they are still fine. I'll let you know how it goes with the GEL 280's. I'm probably going to build them up 2x front and 3x rear.

I will not be racing the C50, just as I do not race the Cristallo. I wouldn't be able to stand seeing them get torn up, and believe me, it is bound to happen. Went 2 full seasons without a wreck but was involved in one this year. I stopped short of the guys that went down in front of me, but somebody hit me from behind so hard that I went over the bars. I cringe every time I look at my right rear dropout, rear derailleur, and right brifter that ended up getting scratched up from it and that was on the Arte. I would cry for months if something happened to the Oval Krono, Cristallo, or C50. I'm going to use the C50 for solo rides or small group rides and the Cristallo for the 7+ group rides where I don't know everybody involved (i.e., I don't know their bike handling ability).


----------



## boneman

*Cool*

Let us know how it goes with the 280's. I'm really curious and happy to hear that the older rims can handle the dish. Although Record Strada tub rims are some of the best tub rims ever made. I have some SSC 28 hole NOS rims and always wondering if they would build up for 10/11 rear dish.

I hear you on the not riding these babies in races. Haha, when I raced it was all steel so it didn't really matter but then again, that was 35 years ago.


----------



## fabsroman

When I raced as a junior from 84 to 89, it was always on steel. Carbon fiber and aluminum had just come out then and I wasn't too keen on aluminum and I could not afford carbon fiber. My steel frame was bent back into shape a couple of times after wrecks. Same goes for my wheels. Nowadays, most of this stuff is disposable. If a carbon fiber frame suffers a wreck, they advise an MRI of it. That isn't going to happen. I'd rather race a cheap aluminum frame that I can throw in the garbage with no regret should I need to. With that said, I want a Colnago Master XL in PR82 next. However, we will have to see how that goes come this spring.


----------



## gestell

Nice build...be advised I just broke my RAM bars in a crash on my C50...broke at the bend...Nasty!...Cinelli offered me a discount and I still beat it by ordering from UK.


----------



## chuckice

gestell said:


> Nice build...be advised I just broke my RAM bars in a crash on my C50...broke at the bend...Nasty!...Cinelli offered me a discount and I still beat it by ordering from UK.


Did the bars break because your crashed or did you crash because the bars broke?


----------



## fabsroman

gestell said:


> Nice build...be advised I just broke my RAM bars in a crash on my C50...broke at the bend...Nasty!...Cinelli offered me a discount and I still beat it by ordering from UK.


I got my Ram Bars off of ebay for $200. The guy had them listed as a BIN item for $280, and I guess he had a bunch of people watching it and decided to do an auction instead. I was just about to pull the trigger on them at $280 when he took them down and relisted them. Me, being impatient, I contacted him and offered him $240 to end the auction right then and send them to me. Never got a response. Ultimately, I was the only bidder on them at $200 and he sent them to me without a single word. I felt bad, but I would buy from him again.

A teammate of mine cracked his Ritchey carbon bars in half on a hillclimb TT, and that was without crashing. He broke them from just pulling up on them. Sometimes, I don't think the carbon bars are worth the price, especially since some aluminum bars can be almost as light. However, the carbon bars sure do look nice. LOL


----------



## Ride-Fly

That is one FINE build fabs!!! Fackin looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Once you get some saddle time on her, please gives us a report, especially how it compares with your Cristallo! I hope to pick up an E1 or Cristallo on the 'bay some day.


----------



## fabsroman

Ride-Fly said:


> That is one FINE build fabs!!! Fackin looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Once you get some saddle time on her, please gives us a report, especially how it compares with your Cristallo! I hope to could pick up an E1 or Cristallo on the 'bay some day.


Thanks man. I'm probably going to put a couple rides on it this weekend if my back cooperates to a degree. That will at least give me some indication of whether the saddle needs to be changed.


----------



## gestell

My Ram bars broke in a crash....I liked them so much that I bought them again.....I believe that they were hit at the exact point of their vulnerabilty i.e. the bend. At least they didn't crack and then fail catastrophically.


----------



## Kai Winters

Beautiful bike...well done.


----------



## Karbon Kev

Hey man nice looking C50, I'm going for one very soon myself. Before they stop making them in Italy. The ST09 is mainly in the green, so probably that via Maestro over here. But the ST01 does look lovely. Nice build.


----------



## nicensleazy

Yes, a lovely bike indeed, enjoy


----------



## Jbartmc

Now that your C50 has been fully built, what are your thoughts on the ride quality? I hope you are enjoying the bike as much as you hoped. It does look awesome. I just noticed the red headset. . . a nice touch that really compliments the brakes and cables and red on the frame.


----------

